# Shizune vs Kabuto



## Risyth (Dec 20, 2013)

So, was Shizune really weaker in Pt. 1? She seemed to get a lot of hate, but it wasn't until their last exchange, out of three, that she actually lost to him. In fact, she nearly killed him the first time they got into it—if it wasn't for Tsunade calling her off, 

 Granted, he didn't have full control of his body back after Tsunade disoriented his nervous system. But...that wasn't very believable to me, seeing as how well he was moving before; even if I have to believe it's not just an excuse, that's just saying better about Shizune, since she caught him off guard by spitting poisoned senbon while falling back, giving him barely enough time to react.

What I want to know is - It's as if Kabuto was playing around before and only got serious now. Does anyone have a good idea for why he did so much better? Shizune was pretty much shown to be above him until this part. If I had to guess, I'd say it was the effect of the soldier pill he took still working. I can't think of another reason.

Also, sorry if this is the wrong section, but I don't know where else it'd go. If anyone thinks Kabuto was just somehow better the entire time, that's okay; but it would be nice if someone can explain their thoughts to me.

But, yeah, this is Part 1.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 20, 2013)

Kabuto was dicking around as usual, he easily reacted and stopped all Shizune's poisoned senbon and even stopped them with bare hands. He was a much better fighter than her, evidence is also the fact that Shizune couldn't stand for a second against Tsunade, while Kabuto could dodge all her blows, made with killing intent, even before taking the pill.


----------



## Risyth (Dec 20, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> Kabuto was dicking around as usual, he easily reacted and stopped all Shizune's poisoned senbon and even stopped them with bare hands. He was a much better fighter than her, evidence is also the fact that Shizune couldn't stand for a second against Tsunade, while Kabuto could dodge all her blows, made with killing intent, even before taking the pill.


I'm not sure what you mean. While he did catch one senbon, he used his kunai to deflect the others. They weren't meant for Kabuto anyway. I was referring to when she nearly speedblitzed him. 

And did Shizune fight against Tsunade? Is that manga-only or something? I don't remember it, sorry.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 20, 2013)

Risyth said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. While he did catch one senbon, he used his kunai to deflect the others. They weren't meant for Kabuto anyway. I was referring to when she nearly speedblitzed him.
> 
> And did Shizune fight against Tsunade? Is that manga-only or something? I don't remember it, sorry.



And Kabuto, dicking around, stopped all of them, and when she attacked him, he put a kunai to her throat too. 

It's in manga and in anime, but if it were only manga, that wouldn't have been a problem. Manga is canon, anime not, so maybe you wanted to say that you thought it was anime only.


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Dec 20, 2013)

Holy shit English dub makes my ears bleed. Had no idea that it was this bad.


----------



## Risyth (Dec 20, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> And Kabuto, dicking around, stopped all of them, and when she attacked him, he put a kunai to her throat too.
> 
> It's in manga and in anime, but if it were only manga, that wouldn't have been a problem. Manga is canon, anime not, so maybe you wanted to say that you thought it was anime only.



The kunai was barely at her cheek. She went past it. The angle makes it seem a bit even, but the dub lights up the blades to show exactly where everything was. Also, he looked pretty damn serious to me. And based on what he thought of her, he wasn't playing either. ...wasn't he even sweating?

I didn't feel like finding the manga scans because...too much searching. So I thought it was manga canon removed in the anime, like they sometimes do for no reason.




the_symbol_of_rebirth said:


> Holy shit English dub makes my ears bleed. Had no idea that it was this bad.



It's not...that...

...okay, I see.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 20, 2013)

Risyth said:


> The kunai was barely at her cheek. She went past it. The angle makes it seem a bit even, but the dub lights up the blades to show exactly where everything was. Also, he looked pretty damn serious to me. And based on what he thought of her, he wasn't playing either. ...wasn't he even sweating?
> 
> I didn't feel like finding the manga scans because...too much searching. So I thought it was manga canon removed in the anime, like they sometimes do for no reason.


As I said, serious Shizune couldn't stand 1 second against serious Tsunade. Kabuto could dodge serious Tsunade blows with ease. Also there's the fight between Shizune and Kabuto, and well Kabuto pretty much foddered her, pills or not. If they would have been nearly equals, that wouldn't have happened: I don't really think that Gai + pills would fodderstomp Kakashi, or that Kakashi + pills would fodderstomp Gai.

Don't worry, sometimes infact things like this actually happen in the anime.


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Dec 20, 2013)

Kabuto w/o killing intent could've killed Tsunade almost instantly after the fight started, but he couldn't maintain chakra scalpels well enough then. She even said it. 



Then she says Kabuto surpassed her own skill in her prime 



Then Kabuto fodderized Shizune herself




Not to mention Kabuto has his own cellular repair ability


Plus he's got his genjutsu, his Doton sneak attacks, skills that surpass Tsunade's... I don't see how it'd be even close to a match.


----------



## Risyth (Dec 21, 2013)

Why are you all comparing him to Tsunade when Shizune never fought Tsunade and Kabuto roided up before his fight? I'm referring to three instances where we saw them fight. That's perfectly sufficient without the A-B-C logic.

Also, I don't get why Kabuto w/o killing intent would kill. And as I said in the OP, I'm referring to Part 1 Kabuto. The one who fought Shizune.


----------



## Healing Master (Dec 21, 2013)

Kickflip Uzumaki said:


> skills that surpass Tsunade's


Thats a translation mistake...She said:
"His sense and  sharpness of his jutsu would surpass me even at my prime".
This means that only her Chakra no Mesu wasn't as good as Kabuto's.
OT: Kabuto should win due to his regeneration abilities and his doton tech.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Dec 21, 2013)

> What I want to know is -what the hell happened here?



What happened was that Shizune had to defend Tsunade, and couldn't let Kabuto get past her.  She is, by training, a medic, with weak taijutsu, and speed and training geared towards evasion and self preservation.  Not babysitting.  

What's the difference?  Well, if your defence is evasion and speed, you need to be able to move left, right, back, over, and around your opponent to evade their blows, and keep your spacing and distance to mid-range.  Her arsenal is geared towards this.  Poison needles, poison fog, spitting needles, and her proficiency with using them during movement all point to her running away and scoring small lethal poison jabs at off-guard, recovering, or chasing opponents.  

But that changes when she's forced to guard a specified patch and play role blocker.  She couldn't move left or right, because Kabuto would run past her and grab Tsunade.  She also couldn't move very far back, because then he'd reach Tsunade.  She can't flank him without giving Kabuto an opening, and being unskilled at straight cqc, she can't take the fight to him and lock him down that way like a close combat specialists can.  This leaves her one option, to pressure from medium distance and make it very difficult for Kabuto to close the distance, which is what she did.  

Unfortunately for her, Kabuto is both very skilled, has impeccable precision with his own evasion, and had already seen her prepared needles, which work best as a surprise attack.  He also had a doton that she had no knowledge of, which both allowed him to evade the attack in a way she couldn't see or predict, and allow him to close the distance and disable her.  Fortunately for her, his movements were somewhat dulled by raishinsho, but that's a small trade for her effective loss of mobility, and having lost the element of surprise, when she's already weak enough in taijutsu to lose a fist fight to average chunin.

So in short, she isn't really weaker than Kabuto, or at least she's dangerous enough that she could have won if they'd met with no knowledge in normal conditions, or if she'd had knowledge on his abilities.  But she lost her main defensive game due to circumstances, showed too many of her tricks beforehand, and got surprised by the tricks Kabuto hadn't shown her.  She was too far out of her element to really win that fight against someone as good as Kabuto, but she played it right.

Oh, and someone mention regeneration.  Poison is non-standard damage, and judging by how he freaked over the needles and poison fog, and how the databook said that one whiff of her poison fog could end your life on the spot, and how a tiny scratch of Shizune's poison kunai dropped Sage Naruto, Kabuto would have died if he got hit by it.  Or he'd have to stop fighting to treat the poison, and that would give Shizune the opportunity finish him.



> As I said, serious Shizune couldn't stand 1 second against serious Tsunade *in close quarters. *



With full knowledge Shizune could probably run away from Tsunade until she got tired or unlucky as well as Kabuto did, if like Kabuto her sole goal in the fight was fleeing.  She's DB faster than both P1. Tsunade and P1 Kabuto, rocking that 4.0 Jonin speed.  No way can she win though.


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Dec 21, 2013)

Healing Master said:


> Thats a translation mistake...She said:
> "His sense and  sharpness of his jutsu would surpass me even at my prime".
> This means that only her Chakra no Mesu wasn't as good as Kabuto's.
> OT: Kabuto should win due to his regeneration abilities and his doton tech.




Proof. Show me a scan of that translation. Either way, Kabuto evaded and manhandled Tsunade who is obviously superior to Shizune, seeing as Shizune almost chunked her pants at the idea of fighting Tsunade. Not to mention, Kabuto already manhandled Shizune in manga canon. 

Pointless thread.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 21, 2013)

Kabuto rapes her.


----------



## Risyth (Dec 21, 2013)

Kickflip Uzumaki said:


> Proof. Show me a scan of that translation. Either way, Kabuto evaded and manhandled Tsunade who is obviously superior to Shizune, seeing as Shizune almost chunked her pants at the idea of fighting Tsunade. Not to mention, Kabuto already manhandled Shizune in manga canon.
> 
> Pointless thread.



Please, bro. Stop whining. I didn't say this was a standard battle.


----------



## Healing Master (Dec 21, 2013)

Kickflip Uzumaki said:


> Proof. Show me a scan of that translation. Either way, Kabuto evaded and manhandled
> Tsunade who is obviously superior to Shizune, seeing as Shizune almost chunked her pants at the idea of fighting Tsunade. Not to mention, Kabuto already manhandled Shizune in manga canon.
> 
> Pointless thread.


Shizune didn't want to fight her due to their relationship.Furthermore she didn't know that Tsunade would go that far to accomplish her aims.
Edit: I forgot the scan


----------



## Mithos (Dec 21, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> As I said, serious Shizune couldn't stand 1 second against serious Tsunade. Kabuto could dodge serious Tsunade blows with ease. Also there's the fight between Shizune and Kabuto, and well Kabuto pretty much foddered her, pills or not. If they would have been nearly equals, that wouldn't have happened: I don't really think that Gai + pills would fodderstomp Kakashi, or that Kakashi + pills would fodderstomp Gai.
> 
> Don't worry, sometimes infact things like this actually happen in the anime.



Kabuto wouldn't stand 1 second against a serious Tsunade in that hotel room (or whatever room it was). There was no room for Shizune to move. 

Kabuto thought the castle area was too small to fight Tsunade, never mind a small room. 

The second "fight" between them Kabuto was boosted by soldier pills, which significantly increase speed, and he knew about her attacks. The main strength of her poison needles is that she can surprise opponents and defeat them with a single hit. 

I'm not saying Shizune is Kabuto's equal in combat, but if he doesn't know about her needles/poison and is fighting without soldier pills, I think Shizune would be a threat.


----------



## 08monaa (Jan 3, 2014)

Shizune's Abilities

•Ninja Artoison Fog.Breathes Poison Gas From her Mouth can cover large areas and is deadly
•Poison Senbon.Spits Several poison Senbon even a little scratch can kill
•Mystical Palm Technique:Good only if Kabuto treats The poison That she does she will get an oppurtunity o heal minor wounds then attack
•Chakra Scalpelnly Useful in healing cant be used in combat

I Actually Think its a Draw but If He Gets Hit By the Poison Then it' over


----------

